#  >  > General Forum >  >  > Main Forum >  >  > Social Media >  >  New GIF Trends Tool on Google Trends!

## Bhavya

Stuggling to find the perfect GIF to express your right emotion in your tweet? Then here is a Good news for you- this week Google Trends has joined with GIF platform Tenor to create a new GIF tool which highlights the GIF trends by celebrities actions,emotions and more. So now based on your GIF searches, you can find the listing of GIFs that match your emotion. Check out more information about this new tool here: https://bit.ly/399ZqrH

----------

